

Getting started with UX design - rupachaturvedi
http://rupachaturvedi.com/2012/02/05/getting-started-with-user-experience-design/
A simple "how-to" post to help start-ups get going with UX design.
======
ThomPete
This has nothing to do with either getting started with ux or ux in general.

This is about a small subset of methodology excisting within the meta term ux.

